# Do you have an owners' manual for your vehicle?



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I've had many vehicles, dozens, over the years, and a fraction (1/3?) had an owners' manual.

How about you?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Almost all of my cars were bought used, so it was anybody’s guess whether the manual came with it. I’d say maybe half did.

I was more interested in finding shop manuals or an aftermarket book that had specs and repair instructions. 

Today, the owners manual is more important than it was with older cars. The GPS and entertainment systems can take a while to learn. (You know the system should do it, but how the heck do you find that command key or which sub menu)

Most MFGs now have their owners manuals online (after a certain beginning date). Access to them online is free for the limited mfgs that I have tried.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm one of those weird people who actually sit down with the manual after purchase. I skip through the multi pages of 'occupant restraint' since I know how to put a seat belt on and we no longer care about child seats. I can also usually skim the 'infotainment' sections since most of that stuff we either don't have or don't care about. It can sometimes be difficult to follow manuals because they are generically written and many features have an asterisk for "if so equipped" so you often have to explore to determine if you are, in fact, so equipped. Our latest vehicle came with a small paper manual with the main one available online or for download.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have owner manuals for our cars. Don’t all new cars come with them?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

All new cars come with an owner's manual but not all used ones. Other than the real old/cheap ones most of the used vehicles I've bought over the years had the manual.


I even have an owner's manual for my 1951 F1 ....... although it is a reprint.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Owner's manual isn't worth the paper it's written on.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Every car I ever owned except for the first one came with an owner's manual that never left the glove box unless it was in use.


For the most part I agree with @ Ron45; they have gone straight downhill in recent memory.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

always had used cars and always had manuals in them


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I just remembered, my 2010 Jeep only came with a small owner's manual [not much more than a pamphlet] and a CD. If you wanted the comprehensive manual you had to request it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Colbyt said:


> Every car I ever owned except for the first one came with an owner's manual that never left the glove box unless it was in use.


My latest owner's manual doesn't even leave the glove box. Its easier to pull up the soft copy on the computer.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Speaking as a retired corporate communications writer and editor, my take is that most owner's manuals are mostly worthless, because of the way they are written.

They try and cover all related car models in one edition. Simpler for the manufacturer, not very useful for the owner.

Section 4 applies to the S model. unless you have the optional tow package. Section 14 applies to the SX model, except if you have the optional 3.2 L V-6. Section 17 applies except for California vehicles, Etc. Etc. Etc. That's one reason why the manuals are 300+ pages, half of which doesn't apply to your specific vehicle.

In today's world of print on demand digital desktop publishing, there's no reason why each owner's manual should not contain only the information relevant to your specific VIN: your exact vehicle model, engine, transmission, trim package, accessories, etc.
.
.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Some of my vehicles had owners manuals, some did not. Regardless though, I always downloaded the manual. Either from the manufacturers site or somewhere else. I just do a search for any manual relevant to the vehicle. I also do a VIN search so I can get the window sticker. 

Being the geek I am, I can usually come up with a lot of information about the vehicle, torque specs being one of the more valuable. I also like to get the maintenance schedule to see if there is something unusual about it. 

I agree with @lenaitch, reading the manual is something that I do. And I do it even before I buy a car. 

If I am going to install something new in my house, and it has been awhile since I have done it, or if I have never done it, I will down load an instruction/install manual and see how easy/hard it is to install. And if there are any quirks. If I am undecided between a couple of units, I use the manuals to help in the decision making process. 
@Oso954 is correct, I get the shop/service manuals for the vehicles too. Anything I can get my hands on. At least if it doesn't cost too much. But, once I get an ISBN or a model # of something, that helps in finding a lower cost or free copy.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

ZZZZZ said:


> Speaking as a retired corporate communications writer and editor, my take is that most owner's manuals are mostly worthless, because of the way they are written.
> 
> They try and cover all related car models in one edition. Simpler for the manufacturer, not very useful for the owner.
> 
> ...



That would be a great solution, but the manufacturers have to care about proving an informative manual. The primary goal of the manual is to cover their liability, especially regarding things like safety equipment usage, service intervals, tow ratings, etc. We may laugh at instructions that say don't use a corded power toll underwater but you just know some corporate lawyer thought that was important, or it actually happened. Our daughter has friends that live in military base housing - there is a specific tenancy rule that no metal forges are allowed inside. Seems silly, but somebody actually did, hence the rule.


On a semi-related note, apparently Hyundai is under the microscope for decreeing that all Canadian use is considered 'severe service' in their maintenance schedule. Profits in the service bays must be dropping.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I have mine. I also downloaded a pdf of it, so it's on my tablet. Fuse box diagrams and fuse list is super helpful.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

The recent car manuals I have seen are 100+ pages of fine print crap with redundant safety warnings in a effort to save the auto MFG from a liability suit.


The end result.................... doesn't get read.


When ever I do need one, I head right to the appendix or table of contents and try to pin point the exact point of my problem. And it is a problem, because if not, I would have never touched it in the first place.


As already mentioned, I think the internet is a better resource.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

ron45 said:


> Owner's manual isn't worth the paper it's written on.





Colbyt said:


> For the most part I agree with @ Ron45; they have gone straight downhill in recent memory.


Take a look at the results of this auction site, you'll be surprised the paper is worth gold. These may be for exotic collector cars like Porsche, Lambo, and Ferrari, but for an original car of any make having the factory documents is desired. There is a whole market on e.bay for originals, even grandma's 1970 Dodge Dart. So if you still have your book up in the attic from your 1981 K-car, it could be worth something to someone.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Most of the cars I have bought had the owners manual but I don't ever use them as I subscribe to Mitchell Prodemand and Idenafix which are auto repair sites for diagnosing and repair. They are alot better than the manual and easier to use than the manual. The manual are how to operate and maintain the vehicle. Not to diagnose. :vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> We have owner manuals for our cars. Don’t all new cars come with them?


I haven't bought a newer car in 40 years! My last newer car was a 1975 Mercurial Marquis, back in 1977. It had a nice, thick, shiny owner's manual. One of the dumber things I've done was race a 1976 Cadillac in that thing (and win).


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for a lively discussion!

The OMs I've had have been useful. They provide vital information like what kind of oil to use, etc. Yeah yeah, you can get it elsewhere (like the parts store) but it's nice to have on hand at your fingertips.

While I agree with @ZZZZZ as far as his critique goes, the bit that's useful is still useful.

Hmm. Maybe download one for the La La Lexus? And the Pervia van . . . .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, you making fun of Lexus? I have a La La Lexus. 
It’s a great car. I’ve had three of them, (all silver) without any repairs, just oil changes. 
My first two are still on the road, again, without any major repairs. 

I gave my first Lexus to our son, and then when I gave him 
my second Lexus, he gave my first one to his wife’s cousin 
who needed a car desperately. He also has no repair expenses. 
Nothing goes wrong with them, they are terrific vehicles.

The owners manual is huge though!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Hey, you making fun of Lexus? I have a La La Lexus.
> It’s a great car. I’ve had three of them, (all silver) without any repairs, just oil changes.
> My first two are still on the road, again, without any major repairs.
> 
> ...


I _love _ my La La Lexus! It's the second of two; the first was a Kelly green 1996 LS 400 aka the Green Bean West. (It got hit from behind and totaled a while back after I'd only had it for about a year and three months.) The present silver one I got with the insurance money from the first. 160K miles, more or less. Transmission needs work, but I'll follow the advice of various others and get a used one for cheap. Love roaring down Whittier Booley at 4:00 a.m. to the Dark Tower . . . . :vs_cool:


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

In the past when I purchased a vehicle, the Owner's Manual made great reading on the john. Last two cars I have owned came with an Owners Manual that might have been 10 to 15 pages of strictly safety issues. The rest of the manual was/is accessible though the touch screen in the dash. Impossible to read on the john.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I always read the manual, usually before I take delivery of a vehicle, because I don't know what I don't know.
Crazy all of the features that even the salesmen are not aware.

Was just reading the new Jeep Gladiator manual. Found out that if your Jeep gets stuck in park, there is a little hidden compartment in front of the shifter console that contains a manual release teather. Would have never know that. There are many other features like this that I would not discover, or know how to operate, unless I read the manual

Read the tractor manual before I bought it. As a newbie, I would have never know that the front brakes do not work unless the tractor is in 4wd. Very useful to know going down a hill with a load in the bucket.

Most manuals are on the internet now, but I like the paper version, atleast until they develop an app that sounds like rustling paper.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> the Owner's Manual made great reading on the john.


Most of my manual reading is done in a parking lot while waiting on my wife shop.




> I would have never know that the front brakes do not work unless the tractor is in 4wd.



I didn't know you could get a tractor with front brakes. My old NAA barely has rear brakes with whatever implement is on the back being the most effective brake.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ZTMAN said:


> Was just reading the new Jeep Gladiator manual. Found out that if your Jeep gets stuck in park, there is a little hidden compartment in front of the shifter console that contains a manual release teather. Would have never know that. There are many other features like this that I would not discover, or know how to operate, unless I read the manual


I found a mystery button on my 2000 Avalon that hides under a little cover right above the "P" on the center console. Pry off the cover to access the button. Push in and hold, and you can shift the car even with no battery. This is needed because to get the car out of park you normally have to press the brake pedal. With no battery, or a faulty brake light switch, you can't get the car out of park. If your car has a brake engagement feature to shift out of park, you also have a hidden button somewhere. Might want to, maybe, RTFM.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Was talking to my friend about this thread over dinner. He brought out his owners manual for his brand new Honda Odyssey......799 pages. I have seen flight manuals half that size.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Mine are in .pdf format and quite extensive. The one for the Altima is 440 pages long. The one for the Silverado is 551 pages.


----------

